# Grooming & Showing Instructional DVD



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

OK If one of these was offered, who would be interested. Probably two different DVD's. From someone who really knew what they were doing. 

Grooming would be a video on bathing, brushing and maintenance. How to put their hair up, keep up their coat, trimming... the whole shabang. 

Showing would be basic handling tips. How many people know where to start in the ring? I only learned by people telling me what I did wrong when I came out of the ring. And thats not the best time to tell me something, haha. So a basic ring etiquette with tips and tricks. 

I was trying to tell someone how this would help people, so I am curious who else feels this way. 

There is no commitment, just if its something you would consider purchasing. And any comments on things you would like would be GREAT!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well Dora is BIS in my house but I would really love a video that helped on cutting the paws-hers look pretty funny right now  Also, If the video maybe had a good pet havanese trim- I bet a lot of pet owners would love that!

Amanda


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Amanda, I agree! My dogs are perfect, not many people know that, hahaha and they need a cut BAD. Well Goldie does, Stogie just needs a bath. 

My poll choices reflect my feisty mood. 

The nails kill me, Stogies are black. I try to take them to the vet for that.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh yes, I agree! Cutting black nails would be really good to know, I made the poor puppy bleed on 3 nails (just a tad, no big blood loss so far, phew).


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I gave up cutting capote's black nails..I file them now with a nail file..I kept hurting him.

And I so totally chose the last one..not because I don't need any help..lol. Just because it was funny..


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I would love to see some bang trimming tips! I'm not sure if I will ever actually trim Kubrick's bangs, but seeing Suzanne's video of Sierra, I would really love to have a guide as to how to get that look.

And I'm always up for a good tip on how to do things better.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thats a great idea!! Although Linda did a demonstration at my house during one of the playdates, she didnt have a lot of time to show us the bathing, I am sure I have lots more to learn. I have been grooming my guys since November but sure could use a few tips!! Although I think my guys are "perfect" I know that their haircuts are "not perfect" lol


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I would be up for the grooming. You can never get too much constructive help and after the stories about groomers I would not leave Smarty with one (never say never). I don't plan on showing much more but would like the info.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Being a new puppy owner I would *love *help on grooming and trimming. I have hopes of trying to do alot myself but I am scared of the whole blowing coat time period!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

a grooming video (or DVD) would be awesome. Jasper volunteers to be the model for the difficult dog----the one who practically has a heart attack any time anyone comes near his nails--LOL


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Melissa,

I would really love the grooming DVD.

My Schnoodle is low maintenance regarding grooming, as he goes to the groomer twice a year and that's it; no matting at all! I bath him every 2 months or so and brush him when I feel like it, just to keep him used to it.

But the Havs are expensive to have groomed professionally and I would really like to do it myself, the RIGHT way.
I have been enjoying bathing them, brushing etc. But I really would like a step by step guide.
Thanks for considering doing it.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I would love the grooming DVD. I'd probably be interested in the other as well, knowing me, but I'm sure the grooming, bathing one would help immeasurably.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I think that is a great idea Melissa. I certainly would consider purchasing both.

I wanted to vote #4 but that was just a dream ound: But the Show season hasn't started here yet, so maybe ound:


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Great idea! As a new Hav owner last year, I've spent countless hours teaching myself both the grooming & handling. I've gotten great advice from many on this forum, so the talent is here, it's just compiling all the info. That would be a big job!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, since my groomer charges me dirt to trim my Hav's bangs and do their feet, I think I'll stick with her doing it. (I bath and brush them)

What I would love to have is a good video(s) on dog trainning, as it is easier to learn by watching than reading (of course I'm speaking in regards to myself)


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I would love a video on grooming/puppy cuts/trimming nails. I do all of this myself, but would love to get tips from someone more knowledgeable.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I would most likely want both, but for sure I'd get the grooming one! Watching a pro work always provides tips and tricks that make things go easier! Who couldn't go for easier?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I would be very interested in the handling video. 

Right now I keep them in long coats, so grooming is pretty easy. But for the future, if I ever decide to put them in a puppy cut, the grooming video would be useful.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

I would definitely be interested in ANY info on grooming.

I've already gotten some excellent advice on Coat Handlers products from you guys(Amazing! I ordered them yesterday, and got notice this morning that they've already been SHIPPED!), and suggestions about shaving Molly's belly and armpits to control the matts (I'm DEFINITELY going to do THAT!), but I'm going to go out on a limb here and tell you what I could REALLY use! (Only because all of you are so helpful, so I don't feel like a dummy saying this...)

Giving Molly a bath is SUCH a challenge! I've done the bathtub, the kitchen sink, the bathroom sink, sprays, dunks, container rinsing...honest-to-goodness, I think I get wetter than SHE does! I line the counter, floors, walls with towels, and she still shakes out her coat and hits EVERY square inch of the room (AND my eyeglasses)! My family thinks it's HILARIOUS, but they do keep their distance during the debacle...

Is there anyone out there who DOESN'T get a bath along with their puppy? I really feel like I'm doing SOMETHING wrong...she stands up on me, tries to climb onto my shoulder, wriggles and squirms every minute. She LOVES the drying and the blow-dryer part, and then enjoys the air-drying in her bay window, but I NEED HELP!

Any, ANY suggestions will be very gratefully accepted! Maureen


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I would be interested in the grooming instructional DVD. I hope it will have detailed instructions on all aspects of grooming.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Well I voted for grooming as well but I must admit my curiosity has gotten the better of me and I would love to see a video on how to show dogs ..
I do not think I will ever going to go in that direction but you never know and it has always fascinated me .
SO if you offer them both I would buy them both ..


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Maureen,
To bathe Dusty I use the laundry sink with a short piece of garden hose attached. I still put a towel on the floor because she will put her paws up on the side and drip onto the floor. I also use a piece of a tub mat inside the sink. She was really unhappy with baths before I did that. I think she didn't like having no traction. If you don't have a laundry sink, could you use a deeper container of some sort inside the regular bathtub? Maybe a larger Rubbermaid storage container with a drainage hole cut in the bottom? Our kitchen and bathroom sinks are so shallow. I can imagine I'd end up wet if I tried that too. 
Good luck!

As far as the grooming video, I'd be interested if it covered everything-brushing, dematting, bathing trimming hygiene and feet areas, puppy cuts, trimming nails, cleaning tearstains, etc...


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I would be all over the grooming dvd. :biggrin1:
I am interested in everything from washing, brushing, nail trimming down to the different cuts and trims. The more detailed the better.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Moko said:


> I would definitely be interested in ANY info on grooming.
> 
> I've already gotten some excellent advice on Coat Handlers products from you guys(Amazing! I ordered them yesterday, and got notice this morning that they've already been SHIPPED!), and suggestions about shaving Molly's belly and armpits to control the matts (I'm DEFINITELY going to do THAT!), but I'm going to go out on a limb here and tell you what I could REALLY use! (Only because all of you are so helpful, so I don't feel like a dummy saying this...)
> 
> ...


I sit on the edge of the bathtub, with my feet in the tub and wash her. This is the least *messy* way I've found to date. She will try to gravitate under the water faucet here lately(if its running)...maybe its the cold weather? She will try to jump up to me, but I keep a towel on my lap and use that time to wash her legs and belly, so it works out.

Today is bath day, btw. woo hoo. lol
Kara


----------



## havaTaffy (Dec 13, 2007)

Would the grooming video include techniques for different hairstyles?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Moko, I bought this apron was petedge and it really helps to keep you dry.

http://grooming.petedge.com/Top-Per...tegoryId=190&categoryId=212&subCategoryId=258


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm with Ami,

Different hairstyles/textures should be addressed. I thought I had it all figured out with Rudy (silky/curly), but Rocky's another ball game (cottonball). I'm learning all over again.

Rocky has the tiny hairs growing in the inner corner of his eyes causing more tearing. We go to the vet on Wednesday. I'm not sure how to care for it. Any advice?


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Kara and Dusty's Mom,

Thanks for the suggestions...they all make sense to me and I'm going to try them.

Love the idea of the apron (Doi...:brick: why didn't I think of THAT?!) and also the Rubbermaid suggestion for the bathtub...

As soon as our Coat Handler arrives, we are doing the rubber-ducky thing here! I'll let you know how Molly does (and me...)

Maureen and Molly


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Bring on the grooming DVD!!!
I think my groomer, who is great, but who costs a small fortune, has convinced me that it's a job left strictly to professionals. I'll cut my own hair but won't try to trim Coopers, how silly is that? Now with 3 little ones, somethings got to change.

They are no trouble at all to bathe or brush, but I must learn to trim them and cut their nails.

Beverly


----------



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

Right now any help I could get would be wonderful. My trainer here is not doing her job and I don't think Katie would win a peanut never mind anything else.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Paige said:


> Moko, I bought this apron was petedge and it really helps to keep you dry.
> 
> http://grooming.petedge.com/Top-Per...tegoryId=190&categoryId=212&subCategoryId=258


I ordered one today! By the time I give my fuzz-ball her bath, I'm gonna' look like one of the guys in "GhostBusters"!

Watch out, Molly! Here I come! :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo:

Maureen


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Maureen~ I use my whirlpool tub to wash Tori cause it's deeper than our other tub. We don't have a laundry room sink and I'm not ok about using my kitchen sink to bathe her. I make her "sit/stay" when I wash her top half. I then treat her w/her favorite Bailey's Jerky :biggrin1:. I then make her "stand" when I wash her bottom/backside. Then the treat again. The part she hates the most is when I use the shower head to do a final rinse before using the Coat Handler's Conditioner (which I leave in) She whimpers tries to climb out every time. Even the treat hasn't gotten her over that one


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Leslie--

Ironically we will soon start two bathroom renovations, and one of the tubs is a whirlpool!

THAT is a great suggestion...we're gonna' give it a shot! :biggrin1:

Thanks so much!

Maureen and Molly


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I don't know how I've missed this thread for so long. The grooming DVD for me! I desperately need visuals to help me do a better job.

Especially with styling the head hair to keep it out of his eyes. I am truly clumsy and it's almost dangerous for me to be fumbling with the hair on his head and around his eyes at this point. 

Wanda


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I would love the grooming DVD, I need help with nail trimming and other maintenance stuff. If it has help on actual cutting that would be great as I plan on learning to do it myself =)


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

I would like the grooming DVD. Although I don't plan on giving Bacci an all over haircut just yet, but would like to see how to keep his paws neat and tidy and trimming between the pads. Also, the correct tools to use for the different jobs. And another important visual, top knot how to's, need that tutorial really bad.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

I would like visuals on useing a dremal on their nails. Thanks


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

*Coat Handler*



Moko said:


> Leslie--
> 
> Ironically we will soon start two bathroom renovations, and one of the tubs is a whirlpool!
> 
> ...


Gotta' tell you...the Coat Handlers is AMAZING! :whoo:

I've had to hose Molly down twice this week, and though after the first use of the shampoo and conditioner there was noticeable difference, having used it again today (just not as much!), and using the spray-on detangler while she was still wet...OMG! Her coat looks amazing!

I took advantage of all your good advice (sitting on the side of the tub with her in it, wearing a good heavy apron, and giving her treats and having a toy for her...), and it was much more manageable.

Did I still look like I was the one who had the bath? :frusty: 
OH, YEH! ound:ound:

But it was easier and safer than the kitchen sink.


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

A grooming DVD would be awesome. My method is literally to pull the hair up and cut it roughly an inch from the skin - all over. It's not the most even method. They look like they've been attacked with a lawnmower.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I would also love a grooming dvd. I do all 3 of my dogs grooming, even black nails(which i HATE!). I would love some tips on Tripps coat. His outer layer is frizzy(i have tried many shampoos/conditioners) & he looks like a sheep. I want to thin it out more but am nervous. ALso paw trimming would be great!! I hope it becomes available. I would be so greatful!!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

That would be great having a grooming video


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

So ok when do we get this amazing video? :whoo:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Christy, I don't think it has even been created yet. My impression from talking to Melissa is that she was just trying to see if there would even be an interest in making it.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Christy, I don't think it has even been created yet. My impression from talking to Melissa is that she was just trying to see if there would even be an interest in making it.


I would love some tips from the experts. But, 'Patience' is my new middle name, so I'm now on my best behavior! :brushteeth:


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm very interested in the video. Before I got Gracie, I ordered the "Grooming Small Dogs with Long Coats Video" from Petedge.com. They are grooming a shih-zu, but for a puppy cut it is pretty much the same. It shows in detail what she does - very detailed - you actually see the cut from beginning to end - every single leg, paw, etc. It is a VHS - probably from the late 80's, but it does offer quite a few tips we can still use today. I'll admit $60 for a VHS is a bit pricey, but before I got Gracie I was determined that I would do 100% of my own grooming. I would rather spend money learning to do it rather than spend money paying someone to do it each month. It is great for those lacking experience. Here is the link if that is of interest to anyone . . .

http://grooming.petedge.com/Groomin...tegoryId=190&categoryId=215&subCategoryId=282

I use comb attachments also - I prefer the long puppy cut look. I also got the Oster Home Grooming Made Easy video at PetsMart for about $10. It goes at a much faster speed than the other video and shows in general how to use a clipper on multiple breeds (very brief), but I found this was very informative as far as what areas you want to be careful using the clipper around, and they even cover how to use a nail grinder. Fairly basic, but as a new user to clipping a pup it had great information. I thought it was worth the money. If you've had some experience clipping a dog - it wouldn't be worth it. If you want more detail on a puppy cut though - the other video is better. Its been a few months since I've watched it. So, I can't remember if it covers maintenance if you want to keep the coat long. I'm pretty sure it does, but I wasn't watching it for that. I can watch it again if anyone is interested before putting their money towards it.

Karen


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Melissa any idea when your video will be available? I will be in need of something in the next 6 weeks and would rather spend my money on yours than someone elses.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Missy,
Count me in.
Carole
xxoox


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Missy,
Me too.


----------



## Fenway (Mar 22, 2008)

I would love to have a grooming video about Havs!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh...just let me know where to send my money!! I would LOVE the grooming advice.:whoo:


----------



## Tooetpulik (May 15, 2008)

Kubrick's littermate, Bounder, is going to be shown by his owners in Florida and they are real novices to showing in general. I think a video would be very helpful to them. Please let me know if something like that is available.


----------



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

I have watched several on the Youtube link. They are fun to watch.
Judy


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Doc and Izzy really hope that someday I watch a grooming video as they are tired of looking goofy due to my inabitlity to groom correctly!!


----------



## nanatotwo (Dec 21, 2008)

A grooming video for "dummies" would be great!!
Since I don't even have my dog yet I wouldn't know where to start so this would be perfect for beginners.


----------



## momma_raven (Dec 27, 2008)

I would love the grooming and show dvd as well. Sasha is really doing great with letting me groom her overall. She's quit trying to chew on the brush like she did at first and I finally got brave enough to cut her black nails, I used a dog nail clipper with a guard. But I could sure use some tips on an easier way to keep the eye goo cleaned and fixing the bangs/top knot.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

*Bathing tips*

I would be interested in both (show one out of curiosity).

The trick to deter the bath shake-outs is to keep ahold of their ears. Of course this is gently done with just a hand giving slight pressure. As soon as I release the "ear pressure" the shake-outs begin. This has been the case with every dog I have bathed.

I have to confess that about half the time Linus needs a bath, I take him in the shower with me. He is small enough to have on one shoulder so we both get clean.  **An important tip is to make sure their nails are trimmed before doing this if you would like to keep your breasts as they are.
Karen


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Since this topic is more than a year old and Melissa hasn't said anything more about the possibility of the video(s), those of you that have expressed an interest in the grooming side might be inclined to pick up a copy of the book, "From Nose To Tail" instead. Granted, videos are nice so you can see the actual movement, but the book that was just put out by the Havanese Fanciers of Canada is done very well. The link to the book is http://www.havanesefanciers.com/nosetotailbook/, and the tab to buy the book is at the top of the page on the right.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Any body want to volunteer their expertise on grooming and their dogs for a video?? Kimberly? Cough wink? I could produce this, as I have themeans, if folks are really interested...but I am NO EXPERT in grooming


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

What a nice generous offer, Amy :hug:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Amy, That's such a cool idea! Videos can rally help me alot! It's much nicer to SEE what someone is doing.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:cheer2::whoo:*AMY*:whoo::cheer2:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ohh, what a wonderful offer, Amy!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

okay but who is going to offer their dogs and their expertise, as i am NOOOO expert in grooming. i do my best, but honestly it is only that. arlene? i think you are the closest geographical forum member to me...what do you say?


----------

